# Parvo scare?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Alrighty so I am a bit concerned about our blue pit, Leo. Last Saturday he had very yellow, liquidy diarrhea and threw up all of his dog food but after giving him a lot of pedialyte and pepto he was fine. However, we still took him to the vet Monday for a fecal sample just to be safe. The tests came out negative for any parasites and for parvo and he was fine the rest of the week. Then this Saturday rolls around and he won't eat or drink, he won't play, he's throwing up everything and having bloody diarrhea. We gave him gatorade and force fed him maple syrup mixed with water and gave him a pedialyte enema and after 24 hours he was eating and playing again. The past 48 hours his stool has been solid but still has sort of a copper/penny smell to it but he's been normal other than that. Should I retest him for parasites and parvo? How long does he need to be symptomless before I should stop worrying? I'm thinking its either hookworms (doubtful because of fecal tests) or that its a reaction to the dose of parvo in his 2nd set of shots? I'm just very concerned and I don't want to lose him =/ our vet doesn't seem concerned and is sort of treating the situation as if I'm just being a hypochondriac so I would really appreciate your guys' input! Thank you!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's possible for the test to show negative in it's early stages. Your pup has a lot of the symptoms I would have the pup retested ASAP! I have a dog now who had parvo as a pup she was treated by her previous owner and survived she is 4 now. They also need to run a CBC and blood smear on your pup. Don't wait take that pup back to the vet.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Also if this second test comes back negative have them check the pup for the coronavirus which also mimics the same symptoms of parvo.

CANINE CORONAVIRUS


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for your advice and for the information on corona virus. I was wondering, wouldn't corona virus have shown up on the fecal test or not always? Also, I'm very puzzled as to where he would have gotten anything unless we dragged it in on our shoes and he took a chewing to them. We don't even let them potty outside right now because were so paranoid.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They have to be testing specifically for it these are the tests that need to be performed to make a diagnosis there are different types of fecal exams.

DIAGNOSIS AND TESTS
Diagnosis begins with a complete history and a physical exam. Your veterinarian will be most likely do the following:

*CBC/Chemistry Panel* - These blood tests will evaluate various internal organ functions, including the heart, liver, kidneys, pancreas, metabolism, and electrolyte balance. The CBC is a measure the amount and different kinds of red and white blood cells are present in the body. This will indicate the severity and presence of infection in your dog.
*Fecal Antigen Test*- This test will rule out the presence of the virus known as parvovirus, which has similar symptoms to, and is often present along with the coronavirus. A fecal sample will be mixed a reagent specific for the virus and then introduced to a SNAP ELISA test. This test will indicate positive (usually within 10 minutes) if the virus is present in the dogs body. Keep in mind that false positives may occur due to recent exposure to the parvovirus vaccine.
*Fecal Floatation* - This test is used to rule out the presence of parasite eggs in your pet's stool, which may also cause diarrhea. It involves taking a small fecal sample from your dog using a lubricated fecal loop. The feces is then put in a small container with a solution that will allow most of the fecal matter to sink and the parasite eggs to float. A slide is then made of the floating material and examined under a microscope for parasite eggs.
*Radiographs *- This may be done to rule out an intestinal obstruction, which may also cause diarrhea and lethargy.

Also Coronavirus is spread through the direct contact with infected oral and fecal secretions.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I just called the vet and they told me if I dropped off another fecal sample it would take 5 days to get the results back and they would call me. I don't know that id feel comfortable waiting that long? Aren't there places that can get the results in a matter of hours? If so I think I should look into another clinic rather than going with the vet I'm loyal to.... =/


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It could have been a reaction to the vaccination. I would have the test done again. Did your vet vaccinate him for corona? How old is this pup? Was this the second set of shots? Do you know if the mother had her vaccinations?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for the list of tests. I believe the only ones he hasn't had are cbc and radiograph.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

The pup is about 10 weeks and yes his mother was fully vaccinated. He had his first set of shots when we got him but now that I look at his paperwork when he got his second set of shots they didn't vaccinate for corona or hepatitis. I appreciate the information and you bringing up these questions because I probably wouldn't have checked twice and just went with what the vet had done. If he ends up coming up positive for corona virus should he still be vaccinated? Can he get it again? And how long should it wait? I am becoming very doubtful of anything my vet tells me because he seems to be overlooking a lot of important issues with our puppys health.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Make sure you ask them to check specifically for the coronavirus when they retest. They will do those other tests to rule out Parvo any other intestinal infections/parasites. The CBC will be elevated though if the infection is present.

One more link for you to read Hope you pup starts to feel better soon keep us updated

Coronavirus infection aka corona virus affects many dogs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> The pup is about 10 weeks and yes his mother was fully vaccinated. He had his first set of shots when we got him but now that I look at his paperwork when he got his second set of shots they didn't vaccinate for corona or hepatitis. I appreciate the information and you bringing up these questions because I probably wouldn't have checked twice and just went with what the vet had done. If he ends up coming up positive for corona virus should he still be vaccinated? Can he get it again? And how long should it wait? I am becoming very doubtful of anything my vet tells me because he seems to be overlooking a lot of important issues with our puppys health.


To my understanding that is a specific vaccine and is only given if there is a concern or a high risk for exposure due to your area or one of the parent's being a carrier.

Coronavirus: A Cause of Diarrhea in Puppies

Vaccination Schedules for Dogs and Puppies

Canine Coronavirus Vaccine

With the recent debate on possible over-vaccination of dogs, and the importance of vaccinations versus the potential cause for infection and side effects, wondering whether or not your dog should receive a vaccination against canine coronavirus is a valid concern. While this virus is highly infectious and easily spread, by itself it's not usually life-threatening. Of the many vaccines available for dogs today, the canine coronavirus vaccine is considered by many to be one of the least important. According to a complaint filed in 2002 in the state of Texas, dogs over the age of 8 weeks old are not susceptible to diseases related to canine coronavirus. This therefore absolves the need for this vaccination at all. According to this complaint, dogs that have received vaccinations against canine parvovirus, a much more deadly illness, will not develop symptoms of coronavirus, and it is reported that many schools of veterinary medicine do not recommend the coronavirus vaccine. Make your vaccination decisions with this information in mind.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes this is a vaccination you must request. I know my vets don't think it is important to vaccinate againest corona but I have watched puppies die from i so all of my dogs get this vaccination. 

I think if I were you I would find a different vet.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sharon I agree whole heartedly! Sounds like the vet is not doing his/her job. The good thing is it's not as fatal as Parvo you just need to keep the pup hydrated. But once he get's over it he will have built some immunity to it they will want to vaccinate him for the coronavirus AFTER he is better and the virus passes.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of the information! I feel a lot better being more educated on the subject. I had not even thought of corona virus. Our vet only mentioned the possibility of parasites, parvo, and coccidia. I will definitely research different clinic locations today to make sure our pup is healthy  I better get our other pup checked too even though she hasn't shown any symptoms of illness.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, one last question. There is store in our area called Extreme K9 Pitbull Store and they offer a product called Vibactra Plus, saying it can help cure parvo, coccidia, corona, etc. Is this a product just marketed for profit or is there really healing power to it? If its legit, I would definitely purchase some to assist in his healing.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I have never heard of it .. There is no medication you can take to cure this it has to take it's course. Most important thing is staying hydrated! You have been keeping fluids in the pup continue to do that VERY IMPORTANT .. When they become dehydrated that is when it becomes dangerous. My guess is the Vet will want to run an IV before your pup goes home this time well at least he should since the pup has been having diarrhea. I wouldn't waste my money. Just get the little one back to the vet ASAP. And keep on the fluids pedialyte, gatorade, water ect. I read that peto-bismol can help with the diarrhea so you can continue to use that as directed or needed


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

To give you all an update - turns out our pup had coccidia! I'm so relieved it wasn't parvo! I am hoping that our other pup doesn't get it though.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very Good easily treated .. Thanks for the update hope the little one feels better soon!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

coccidia is nasty but treatable and it does mimic parvo in many ways. Happy to hear it is not parvo!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for all of the kind words! And it is significantly cheaper. 17$ vs. 600$ for parvo.


----------



## JimSG74 (Dec 29, 2010)

You should let the breeder know your pup has coccidia as there is a good chance that the pup was infected by the mother or at the kennel. If that's the case, the breeder can take action to clear the parasite from their dogs before it's spread to other pups.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I let the breeder know the very next day just in case they were contacted by other pup owners who had gotten sick puppies from the same litter.


----------

